

The Zidie programming language - zephyrfalcon
http://zidie.eu/

======
ntkachov
When ever a new language is released I feel like it should come with a list
along the lines of

"Taken from C: Comments, semicolins Taken from C++: Classes Taken from <insert
here> : weak typeing"

or something of the like. Just so we know what were getting into.

------
desireco42
I am afraid that I don't see advantage compared to php, at least not such that
would warrant new language.

And you left curly braces in :) if I wanted anything from php out, I would
make it like coffeescript with python style indentation.

I will check it out more but, it kind of leaves me cold so far. Sorry.

------
toddmorey
Please don't embed videos coding videos so small that you can't read the code.
And please add some commentary rather than a techno track. I got no
information at all from the video.

~~~
Mithrandir
Wow, I hadn't watched the video before. 8 and a half minutes of techno music
with small blurry text and no examples on the site is a lot more than
annoying: it's a complete turnoff.

------
adrusi
I usually like new programming languages, but from just the key features that
they list on the front page, I thought "wtf, this is like java/c++ that
compiles to PHP just to make it slower". The only advantage I can see is that
it lets you write in a more java-like language and then run it on a free php-
only server.

------
jhuni
Yet another Algol-based language. This is just what we need.

------
sanxiyn
Is the implementation of Zidie open source?

~~~
Mithrandir
According to the Downloads page, "The licensing of the product is under active
design and development." Aside from the license, there's no code available
either that I could find. Kinda disappointing.

------
billpatrianakos
This shouldn't be here. There's a new programming language out every day. I
hope Zidie is successful but posting an incomplete website with most pages
having some sort of "coming soon"/"under construction" message isn't
inspiring.

I want to see it in the wild, I want tutorials and examples, and I want to be
more confident that this actually _will_ be updated in the future. Plus the
video just showed some random coding with a soundtrack and was barely
readable. None of this makes this project look very compelling or enticing.
Plus, from the code I see, I don't see anything that makes it worth going
through the extra step to compile it to PHP. It's pretty much PHP as it is
already.

I hate to be negative and I wish them the best but hyping this thing before
its ready is doing them more harm than good.

~~~
raganwald
HN is not a public relations firm, it's a sharing and discussion forum.
Notoriety for an immature idea might be an unwelcome side-effect of being
discussed, but asking HN to refrain from discussing new PLs before they're
"ready" seems odd to me.

Now, as to your reasons for thinking that this particular PL is neither
compelling nor enticing... I agree with you. Even if it were ready for prime
time, as it were, some indication as to why this idea/approach/implementation
piques the intellectual curiosity would be helpful.

~~~
billpatrianakos
Maybe I'm bad at communicating. I totally agree with your first paragraph.
What I really meant by not ready is basically what you said in that very last
sentence.

This site basically says "new programming... Coming soon". Well that's not
much to go on. There's so little information that there really isn't much to
discuss. Dart is a work in progress but I think it's a great thing to submit
here because it gives us all the information we'd need about a programming
language. This is just a coming soon page for yet another language and all I
can gather is that it's like acoffeeScript but for PHP?

